# Can I Re-apply for JSB



## monkeypuzzle (21 Feb 2013)

I guys this is my first post on here and the situation is as follows:

I was put on a 3 day week about 3 years ago and I claimed JSB for two years. The JSB ended and then it ended up getting a letter form revenue and my JSB was taxable for two years! This money was already spent!! So was really disheartened by the whole thing. 

So I did not reapply for the JSA because I tried to make thing work without it, by reducing our household costs for the past year. However, we are struggling. 
Can i re-apply for JSB after been a year off or because my circumstances haven't and im still on a 3 day week it will be rejected.

Thanks in advance


----------



## gipimann (21 Feb 2013)

You would only be eligible to claim Jobseeker's Benefit again if you have suffered a loss in employment. Here is the relevant paragraph from http://www.welfare.ie/en/Pages/Jobseeker's-Benefit.aspx

_You must have suffered a substantial loss of employment to re-qualify for JB, unless you are a casual worker. If you have lost your job you will have suffered a substantial loss of employment. If you are a part-time or systematic short-time worker DSP will look at your pattern of employment over the last 13 weeks or another representative period to find out whether you have suffered a substantial loss of employment. _
_For example, if you are getting JB and working 3 days each week as a systematic short-time worker or a part-time worker and your employment pattern has not changed during the course of your JB claim, you will not have suffered a substantial loss of employment and will not re-qualify for Jobseeker’s Benefit. However, if your JB claim ends and your 3 day week working week is then reduced to a 2 day week, you will have suffered a substantial loss of employment and may re-qualify for Jobseeker’s Benefit._

If you work 19 hrs per week or more, and have children, you may be eligible for Family Income Supplement.
You may also be eligible for Jobseeker's Allowance, which is means-tested.
Should you re-qualify for Jobseeker's Benefit at any time, note that it is still taxable.


----------



## vandriver (21 Feb 2013)

JSB for systematic short time working is NOT taxable
http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/it/leaflets/it24.html

However,I believe that the social welfare office may have incorrectly classified you as a casual worker.


----------



## monkeypuzzle (21 Feb 2013)

@ Vandriver yes they did tried to appeal but revenue said talk to SW and the loca SW they classified correctly. May write a letter to the main SW office.

@ gipmann thanks for the reply that certainly clears it up.


----------

